# Helices Again?



## SketchUp Guru (17 Apr 2008)

Look at this.


----------



## Slim (17 Apr 2008)

Great stuff, thanks Dave.


----------



## NeilO (17 Apr 2008)

and I thought I was being clever , drawing two parallel lines :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shultzy (17 Apr 2008)

Takes me back to my Tech. Drawing lessons, large scale screw threads were a pain to draw but satisfying when completed.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Apr 2008)

Thanks guys.

Shultzy,

"...threads were a pain to draw but satisfying when completed."

Kind of like when you stop hitting your thumb with the hammer? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shultzy (17 Apr 2008)

Yeh Dave, the pain was a rap over the knuckles if you didn't get it right.


----------

